# album of the month contest?



## Matt Derrick (Jun 16, 2010)

just wanted to see if people here would be interested in having an "stp album of the month" contest here, where each month people can suggest music, and everyone votes on the best one. i might also do a review of the album on he blog when it comes out. good idea?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 16, 2010)

of course, i was thinking we could link to a myspace page, or some kind of streaming radio thing, or just attach mp3s...


----------

